# Baytril dilution ?



## darrensimps (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi, I have a galact that seemed to have grey/black blisters on get back, my vet gave me some Baytril liquid diluted 1:10 with water I beleive and they gave me metronidazole aswell. 

The spots/blisters haven't grown any bigger but haven't started to shrink after 11 days of treatment, I just wonder if the Baytril should have been diluted as I've never read any mentions of this. 

I'm in Scotland and our vets knowledge of exotics is poor at best, so they were relying on my research of treatments to similar blisters on threads on here.


Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## herbivrus (May 28, 2014)

Yes, Baytril is typically given in a dilution for topical treatment of bacterial infections. My own vet -- a former president of the Association of Reptile and Amphibian Veterinarians -- has prescribed Baytril at a 5% to 10% dilution depending on frog size. It sounds like your vet probably gave you the proper dilution for treatment. If the infection is not responding, you may want to take the frog back for another examination. Good luck!


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks for the reply  

Have made an appointment at an exotics vet in Edinburgh


----------

